

Twitter's Manhattan: A Real-time, Multi-tenant Distributed Database - aespinoza
http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/05/twitters-manhattan

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515995).

